# Why Do MMA Fans Hate Boxing So Much?



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm not looking to start any trouble, I'm just wondering. It seems like MMA fans want boxing to take the dirt nap, and I have no idea why, since boxing & MMA are 2 separate combat sports. It seems like you can only be an MMA fan, which I find to be ridiculous, since I like both boxing & MMA, and enjoy watching both. I enjoy watching guys like Ward, Duran, & Roy just as much as watching guys like Frank Shamrock, Bas & Rumina Sato. It just seems sort of stupid to bash boxing, since there's nothing wrong with liking both just about the same.

I'm asking you, the MMA fans. If I were on a boxing forum, I'd ask why they hate MMA so much. 

Discuss.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> I'm asking you, the MMA fans. If I were on a boxing forum, I'd ask why they hate MMA so much.
> 
> Discuss.


I was actually going to post this piece in the forum, but since you brought it up, I'll just put it here and lay it out why I, personally, don't find boxing as exciting as it once was. That's not to say I hate boxing, I mention in the piece that one of my earliest heroes as a fighter was Iron Mike Tyson, and that is actually where the nickname came from, when I was younger.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, I feel that boxing has lost many of it's heros and icons. It's certainly not the sport it used to be, and it's wriddled with corruption.

Many people feel that MMA is the supreme form of combat and Boxing is inferior because of it's only punching, 10 count and 40+ ounze gloves. The MMA fans now have a place in mainstream society to call home, and with Boxing decaying, I think they feel the need to step over it and represent their sport.

But really, Boxing, along with Kickboxing really has lost it's icons. The 90's and earlier were really the golden age of boxing and these sports are really seeing the tail-ends of their runs.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I am a fan of boxing, but I can see why it is slowing down. The fighters like Roy Jones Jr, Gatti, even Tyson are no longer the fighters they used to be. The HW divison is worse off than any division and it still isn't unified. The biggest name in boxing is Mayweather, but people think he is a boring fighter, thats not great for the sport either.

But on that note we have not only UFC 82 this saturday but Vazquez vs. Marquez III as well. The first two fights were epic and hopefully this one will be as well and help boxing out.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I don't hate boxing because its boxing, hell I don't even "hate" boxing. I dislike boxing because it is boring to me. A lot of fights I see are just jabs with massive gloves and then a clinch, and reapeat until decision. It is too slow for me, but then again I don't really know the technical side of it.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Biowza said:


> It is too slow for me, but then again I don't really know the technical side of it.


See thats the problem, most don't understand the technical side of it. Just like boxing fans don't understand the ground game in MMA and thats why they say its slow and boring.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I by no means hate boxing, I just find that all the big stars seem to have faded, I can still appreciate a good boxing match, two of my favourite athletes of all time are boxers, Arturo Gatti and Evander Holyfield. I just hate all the corruption and ignorant scumbags in boxing.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I don't hate boxing, I actually enjoy it.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I used to get excited for boxing when I was growing up, but after discovering/watching MMA, I just find it to be way more exciting and technical than most of even the great boxing matches I've seen. 

It doesn't help when a lot of the superfights in boxing fail to live up to the hype as well, whereas the majority of major MMA events do. 

The two sports are entirely different, I just find that MMA is a more diverse sport, with more classy athletes (especially these days). I don't wish for boxing's demise, but I'm not very inspired by its current existence either (although there have been a few good fights in the past year or so).


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

The way I see it is that Boxing is sort of liek the ground game of MMA. If you don't know shit about it you wont like it. I personally find boxing matches boring and always have, but I also haven't watch enough of them to get to know the sport that well. I know enough about it to be able to do it a bit, and I respect it for what it is, but after watchign MMA for a while, it gets boring watching two guys just stand there and trade punches for 12 rounds :/ Like I said, I attribute it to the same vein as ground fighting, if you dont knwo what they're doing it doesnt look like an art form, you see boxers trading punches or dudes just rolling around.


On a side note, this is also why the WCL (chuck norris' joke of a sport) sucks hard ass.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I actually really like the sweet science. :dunno:

I just find MMA, where there are so many ways to win and anything can happen, more exciting because its not nearly as predictable as boxing is. But I still find it hard to take anything away from boxing because its a great sport to watch.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'd have to say the whole Mayweather trash talking ignited this. But there's always a few bad apples creating publicity. Even before Bob Sapp challenged Tyson. Tyson obliged, but Bob never signed the contracts. In the end there should be mutual respect.


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't hate boxing, I just think MMA fighting is more entertaining then two guys just punching each other in the face and body. I like seeing the kicks, knees, elbows, etc.


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

I still like boxing, as it is ike a jiu-jitsu match on the feet, but not as much since I found MMA years ao.
I think it's safe to say that boxing really lacks "star power" the way it once did and therefore it seems like you get to maybe see one big fight with great and well known fighters once a year anymore...while in MMA you have huge exciting fights every month...


----------



## MarijuanaSmoker (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont hate boxing, in fact I like it, go to the bar, have a couple beers with friends and watch some boxing

I just hate the boxing fans that diss MMA, so I have to insult boxing to them

Ie . MMA is cock fighting, brutal
boxing is cock fighting you moron, two idiots stand there and exchange blows, still able to get up after 2 vicious knock outs, theres been ton of deaths and serious brain damage caused by boxing.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

> theres been ton of deaths and serious brain damage caused by boxing.


This is the part about that sport that I find uneasy. Uneasy as in, sad to hear it.

They need to promote boxing a little better I think, like others have said, they just don't have the star power they once did. I remember when I was in high school and Tyson was going to fight Lewis, aww man that was the shit hearing that, everyone in school knew about that fight. The sport just needs a little kick from one or two charismatic fighters and they will still continue strong.

I don't think boxing will ever die, as MMA as a whole comes to a peak, which I think is soon, people will begin to respect both as an equal.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have respect for boxing as a sport and as a tool of combat sports (I do plenty of traditional boxing mixed into my Muay Thai) I just have a problem with the following…
* Corruption: People on these threads always complain about poor management in MMA but in the last 20+ years boxing as a professional sport has killed itself with greedy managers and promoters and how many organizations? Seriously I don’t know who holds what belt in what organization.
* Weight classes: How many are there? Is it a different class ever 2 pounds?
* Boxers assuming that because they are proficient boxers they could easily win a fight against someone from MMA.
*Elitist attitude from boxing fans who not only don’t train or participate themselves but gladly talk down to someone who TRAINS in say Muay Thai or Brazilian Jujitsu.
I would love to see boxing return to the mystique it had when I was growing up, Ali, Fraizer, Formen, etc.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

Boxing can be great but theres just too much BS in it for me to be a consistent viewer, hell i have boxed for years it's a great sport but with MMA theres just So much more to it the grappling, the jiu jitsu the muay thai and everything else just makes it much more exciting. Let alone a lot of the boxers you see being promoted are few and far between, I think the golden age of boxing is long gone away and is just a past time... for a lot of viewers anyway.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Well I think boxing fans hate MMA way more, but idk why MMA fans hate boxing. I personally enjoy watching boxing, but it can be a little boring. I enjoy doing boxing though more than any other form of stand up; it's very technical.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> On a side note, this is also why the WCL (chuck norris' joke of a sport) sucks hard ass.


lmao, I watched WCL a few weeks ago.. terrible!


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

'Cos it is boring as **** compared to MMA.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I like boxing as a sport since there can be really good fights in boxing/with boxing rules! I also like the old days with Ali, Frazier, etc... And even older times with Sugar Ray Robinson!

But I tend to sound aggressive towards boxing fans because, while boxing is worse for the brain than MMA, gray haired boxing fans call MMA "not a real sport" and "too brutal"! MMA is about as sporty you can get! And it's not as "brutal" as boxing. MMA has had it's old days, but boxing has as well (no gloves, unlimited rounds etc. back in the good ol' eighteen hundreds). 

So I've got some problems with boxing FANS but not with BOXING as a sport.


----------

